# si has trobat a alguna que vol estar amb tu



## franz8

hello, is there any english speaker able to properly translate this sentence in english please?

"si had trobat a una que vol estar b tu tot i coneixet no la caguis"

thank you!!


----------



## franz8

or maybe in Spanish..??


----------



## ACQM

Is this an SMS? or chat? I guess the sentence should be:

"Si has trobat a una que vol estar bé, tu, tot i coneixe't, no la caguis".

It's quite ambiguos because we can't know what the pronoun "una" stands for, and what "estar bé" may mean. My guess:

"If you've found a girl/woman/girlfriend who really wants to be with you, you shouldn't spoil it, and I say that because we both know what you've done before".


----------



## Agró

Bon dia, ACQM.

"Si has trobat a una que vol estar *amb *tu, tot i conèixe't, no la caguis".

Que no seria així? Sembla tenir més sentit.
Anyway I agree with your translation.


----------



## ACQM

Agró said:


> Bon dia, ACQM.
> 
> "Si has trobat a una que vol estar *amb *tu, tot i conèixe't, no la caguis".
> 
> Que no seria així? Sembla tenir més sentit.
> Anyway I agree with your translation.



Jo entenc que va més enllà d' "estar amb tu", la noia vol tenir una relació de parella seriosa i sense intrigues i es diu: "Vol que estigueu bé", aquest "bé" ja implica que estigueu tots dos en una relació de parella que sigui agradable, que no us amagueu coses, que us sigueu fidels, etc. És una forma de parlar bastant comuna entre els adolescents, per diferenciar-ho d' "estar amb algú" que entre els adolescents pot implicar una relació poc estable amb tota mena d'embolics dins i fora de la parella.


----------



## Escorpí Reial

Well, this sentence is bad written or it's an SMS. I deduce it would be:
"Si has trobat algú que vol estar amb tu i conèixe't, no la caguis"
"If you've found somebody who wants to stay with you and know you, don't fail" 

The _cagar _verb is slang, but I can't find a word in English such colloquial as _cagar_.


----------



## franz8

thank you all guys!!!very clear!


----------



## AlbertJB

@Escorpí Reial, I think "cagar-la" in English has lots of translations, such as "spoil", "fuck it up", etc..


----------



## aprenent

La frase original en català crec que hauria de ser:

"Si has trobat algú que *vulgui* estar amb tu i *conèixer-te*, ...."


----------

